# Problems with 06 Big Foots



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

So are any of you also having problems with them too?

I bought some uprights and feeders and the leg base does not snap in like the older ones do. It is a real chore to get them the go in. This is especially important to me being I have small trailer and take off the legs so I can get in more of them into the trailer. The paint and flocking on these seem to be holding up pretty well. I also dislike how hard it is to get on their feeder heads though, a real chore. I had flocked my heads years ago, so taking them off insured they remained in good shape, but with they're screwy on/off design is plain awful. I sure wish the feeders went on/off like the std heads do, a 1/4 turn and they are locked in.

Now for the their new Bull series body style. They are PURE GARBAGE --DEFECTIVE OUT OF THE BOX.
The flocking was coming off when I opened the box. When I tried to install the head the flocking came off in my hand.  :******: Clearly a bonding issue. These were the ones at the Oshkosh show in WI, Sportsmens Warehouse got what was left over and distributed them to their stores 2 weeks a go, and I bought 1 box of them. ALSO THE LEGS WILL *NOT* GO INTO THE BODY. The Bull body plastic body is so soft it literally crumples and caves in. After 1.5 hrs I got *only* 1 leg base into a body, I had tried using soap. etc... to no avial. I had 2 other guys give up after 10 minutes   
I do not know if is it a bad batch or what, but based upon my experience with the Bulls--they are a *DO NOT BUY *item. They will be getting returned to say the least, and I just may return the stds and feeders too as they are a pain to assemble (legs into body and feeder heads to body). It is also of my opinion that the 06 feeder and upright bodies are of a softer plastic, they are too soft now and I think why the bases will not quickly/easily snap into the body, and the Bulls are even softer yet.(reminds me of POS Carrylites FBs) Also they used the be ait tight except for the small hole at the tail, so you could blow into it to "pop" a dent back out--no longer as they have hole at the foot base.

They WERE my #1 coice for Goose hunting decoys based upon their durability. NOT any more as they made many POOR choices in their 06 line and are not longer in the running in my opinion.

So any of your experiencing the same thing as me with the 06s? I'm just wondering if I got bad batches, or if the total design in bad???


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I really like the way the legs on the 06's go together.......they seem to fit more snugly and have better suction to hold them on (great for when your carrying armfulls of em in the dark)......then again I never take mine apart, they just get thrown in the trailer.

I think 90% (probly more) of guys that hunt with bigfoots dont take the heads and feet off after hunts and assemble them before hunts......their new design was probly meant to cater to most of their customers that dont disassemble their decoys after every use.

As far as the bulls go I have yet to see one in person so I cant comment on them. But for the design changes on the uprights and feeders I give em two thumbs up! :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

h2ofwlr said:


> They WERE my #1 coice for Goose hunting decoys based upon their durability. NOT any more as they made many POOR choices in their 06 line and are not longer in the running in my opinion.


Last year it was GHG, now it is Bigfoot. Your going to run out of choices and have to take up bingo. :roll:


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

I think it says right on the box that the feeder heads are not designed to be removed. :eyeroll:

Contacting Bigfoot would probably be a better way to resolve your problems than *****ing on here.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for telling me that I am about to buy a whole bunch of them. Thats really too bad I thought they were supposed to be So much better than the1st ones????? O well guess I ll go with some other ones.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

honkbuster3 said:


> Thanks for telling me that I am about to buy a whole bunch of them. Thats really too bad I thought they were supposed to be So much better than the1st ones????? O well guess I ll go with some other ones.


Your gonna take one guys advice? I held them in Fargo and there is nothing wrong with the new ones. If anything you can buy a 4 pack from Cabela's and if you don't like them then send them back.

I can't believe how easy it is to sway people. I swear if I did not go to Catholic shool and did not have a conscience I would be worth millions.


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

I got some of the new feeders and have found no problem with them, i think there just as good if not better than the older ones.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I checked with other guys--the 06s are indeed a softer body than previous bodies, and the legs are definately harder to attach.

As for the Bulls, I'll let the pics speak volumes.

Here are some pictures.

A out of the box Bull head with flocking peeling.









After trying to attach the head, it came off like cheap Christmas wrapping.









Base will not go into body of the Bull body.









What body looks like after moving the base that did NOT lock into place.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Evidently Clinton Decoy is going to hang you with the decoys? Why else would you be on here trashin' them? Are they offering poor customer service too?

I looked at some yesterday and they seemed to be just fine.

Last year you were on every forum rippin' Avery and GHG, now Clinton Decoy. What's the deal? :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Could it be me or hell is that decoy body and feet really that dirty from the factory? I have BFs from 86 and the bottoms are not that dirty. Or is that blood from trying to get the feet on? I smell a rat!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

That is an 06' body, but those feet in that picture are defiantly not new out of the box........ :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

H2O....

I think you got some defective dec's.....

I assemeble 36 of them this weekend. THey all were fine. YEs the feet you had to push down. But then they snapped into place. I had no problem with the flocking either.

The paper sticking to the head could have been some adhesive on the paper. I would call who ever you bought these from and show them the pics. I would also contact clinton.

I hope you can get everything done in a timely matter. Because it is time to hunt.

Good luck

Chuck


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Should I take another pic for you yahoos after I wash the feet? Or grab some new ones? Yes the guys I hunted with had 18 older BFs too. Would that make you happy? FYI, the leg design did not change, only the body design.

As for me ripping decoy makers---when they are new out of the box or after 1 week they have broken foot bases (Avery), paint rubb ing off (Avery) flocking peeling (BF) or they will not assemble at all (BF), so you bet I will ***** about their poor design/quality regardless of who makes them. I always have said I dis whoever makes a poor product, and now it is the sacred BF cow and some are getting defensive. So be it. Byt the way 4curlRL, Avery and GHG isthe same CO.

The deal is alerting other potential buyers of problems so they can make educated decisions when buying. So if you expect quick attachment to the legs to the body--the 06s will not suit you at all on the feeders and uprights. If you have a big trailer and can keep the legs on, it won't matter to you. Us guys that need to take off the legs after each hunt because we need to compact them, they are not for us. As I mentioned in the 1st post the flocking is holding up on the uprights and feeders.

If you buy the Bulls, good luck as the ones I bought are crap right out of the box with flocking peeling and the legs not ever getting properly seated into the body. The Bulls are much softer than the 06s uprights and feeders bodies are.

Just for Porkychop, here is some new pics of shiny legs and no dirt of the body---since they would not go together to even use them!


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

[/quote]As for me ripping decoy makers---when they are new out of the box or after 1 week they have broken foot bases (Avery), paint rubb ing off (Avery) flocking peeling (BF) or they will not assemble at all (BF), so you bet I will b#tch about their poor design/quality regardless of who makes them. I always have said I dis whoever makes a poor product, and now it is the sacred BF cow and some are getting defensive. So be it. Byt the way 4curlRL, Avery and GHG isthe same CO.[/quote]

Ive never heard of any body having so much trouble with decoys before :lol:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> H2O....
> 
> The paper sticking to the head could have been some adhesive on the paper.


What paper? Do you means the flocking that is peeling? The shiny gray are is the where the flocking peeled off.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

RBW said:


> Ive never heard of any body having so much trouble with decoys before :lol:


I'm a magnet for defective decoys I guess  :wink:

It sure does suck though.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

H2O....

Now that I look at the other pics I see it is the flocking peeling off.

What it kind of looks like is the tissue paper stuck to the flocking. My mistake.

Like I said I had no problems with my feeders or actives. But I do not know about the bulls.

Maybe the bulls are defective. I would contact clinton asap and see what they say.

I wish you luck. Please keep us posted on what you find out.

Chuck


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would take them back and try another box, it looks like its harder to get those together then averys, but I don't think that can be possible.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Here you go. Instead of trashing yet another company on the internet, just call or write them.

CLINTON DECOY COMPANY, LTD
1725 Main Avenue
P.O. Box 3093
Clinton, Iowa 52732

Phone: 563-242-8801
Fax: 563-242-8802

Frankly I hope they hang you with them, must be something in the warranty about being smarter than the decoy. :eyeroll:


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

4curl, why are you bashing the guy. I think the pictures are self explanitory and I for one appreciate the info. Go crawl back in your hole!


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Gentlemen, lets all take it easy. There is no need to jump to any rash conclusions, or name calling, until all parties involved get a say. Keep us informed of what the store and/or Clinton Decoys say. And even then we do not need to jump into the name calling and bashing of decoys. Yes, it is not the best of things to get decoys that do this, but it has happened before and probably will again. I am sure I would not be the happiest either, but everything I have ever heard about Clinton is top notch. Give them a call and see what they say. If you still are having problems, then let us know and why.

Ima870man


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Keep the attitudes in check guys.


----------



## ganderlander (Oct 9, 2003)

I have gotten five dozen 06 sleepers and two dozen 06 originals and one doz bulls. All are fine and all have been hunted already. Read the directions on the box for attaching the heads. The legs go on much easier with window cleaner. I have owned hc's, ghg's, and older foots. These new foots are by far the best in my opinion. Give bigfoot some time and reasonable patience and they will take care of you.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I'm just wondering on this, not meaning to hi-jack your thread. On the flocked heads, under the flocking, is it the same old black paint that they've always used on the heads?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

ganderlander said:


> I have gotten five dozen 06 sleepers and two dozen 06 originals and one doz bulls. All are fine and all have been hunted already. Read the directions on the box for attaching the heads. The legs go on much easier with window cleaner. I have owned hc's, ghg's, and older foots. These new foots are by far the best in my opinion. Give bigfoot some time and reasonable patience and they will take care of you.


Perfect, Thank You ganderlander!! :thumb:

After using bigfoots for 20 years and having a problem or two over the years, they have always taken care of it. I know the company and the folks who own and run it, they are stand up folks that have built the business on satisfied customers. For the life of me, what does a thread like this accomplish. Lost sales for a company trying to build waterfowl products in a highly competitive market or simply looking to start $hit on every forum who lets him on. I see you doubled the coverage by posting the same crap on the refuge.

I don't believe they have been contacted or the retailer for that fact. It's easier to get on the internet and let the crap dribble out the diaper than confront a simple problem in a professional manner.

Maybe you'll be satisfied when they all go under and you can hunt over plywood cutouts and reject tires.

Done.


----------



## RRisvold (Oct 3, 2006)

Call customer service. Put sock in it!


----------



## mndemohead (Jan 1, 2006)

I have the new feeders and a buddy has some of the new bulls, we have not had any problems whats so ever. By the looks of the body on that bull you were pushing way harder than you should have been, IT says right from bigfoot that the feeder heads are NOT meant to be removed once installed. My foots get tossed into a trailer and have no issues.


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

"This is especially important to me being I have small trailer and take off the legs so I can get in more of them into the trailer."

I understand you delima there. I was having the same problem with mine that I bought back in 2000. I Glued all the legs on and bought a bigger trailer! 8)


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I bought 2006 feeders and standers this year and have had zero problems.

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I talked with the owner of BF decoys this afternoon.

Basically they have had a few problems with the flocking, and it seems to be on the Bulls VS the uprights or feeders. (Like I mentioned above, my feeders and uprights flocking were holding up well).

As for the foot bases, they did tighten them up a bit to satisfy the guys that wanted them to stay on. But that also means guys like me who usually take them off are at a disadvantage then. He suggested shaving the knobs a bit so they go in easier if you want them to come off easier. And that also goes for trimming the heads inside diameter a bit larger if your want the feeders to go on/off easier too.

As for the Bulls, they already have a new body/head connection. I have an old one (the head would not go on at all being it was so tight). The newer ones the body male part is slightly smaller so it'll go on easier. As for the bases not going in, there were a few bodies that were not up to specs, and thus the problem.

As for the messy paint/flocking jobs on some of the heads that others mentioned and I too saw on mine, they had problems with 1 China CO. Then they hired another CO, which are better. For 07 they hired yet another CO that clearly understands the quality control that they are demanding, and thus should be much better with next years model. (FYI, they shipped the heads to China last Nov, and most were not shipped back here on time this summer, thus the shortage).

He said if anybody has any problems to call them so they can take appropriate steps to remedy it (warranty on any not up the the usual BF std) and so that they are aware of exactly what the problems are.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I got to see the Bulls first hand today.........the feet didnt seem any harder to get on than the uprights or feeders I had already put together, the flocking on the other hand was peeling off like in H2O's pictures....


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Huh.... Imagine that. Call the guys @ Clinton and they take care of you. I'll make sure I blast them on every forum on the net before I call them though. :eyeroll:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I asked if anyone was having any problems to see if it was an isolated problem. Seems I'm not the only one having problems now am I? :eyeroll:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i got 5 dozen of the new bigfoots this year. we leave them all together and have hunted with them a few times and they all seem fine... but havent even seen the bulls yet so i cant say anything good or bad about them...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Don't kid yourself h20fwlr, you went off a bit.....maybe a bit to the excessive side.


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

BF is an American product isn't it? So they send their heads to China to get flocked? Maybe I read that wrong. I bought 1 1/2 doz feeders and yes a little tougher to put on but they are great product.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

870 XPRS said:


> Don't kid yourself h20fwlr, you went off a bit.....maybe a bit to the excessive side.


Pictures are worth a thousand words, eh? What gets me is I had good flocked BFs last winter, I saw the new pictures of the new paint job, so I sold off my older ones. Then bought the 06s. Turns out in my estimation I downgraded my spread as the 06s paint job was nothing like the pictures, the legs are a lot tougher to install and the Bulls I got are crap. I do not know about any of you, but I felt I was deceived by the pics that were put out by BF last winter, and I know others feel the same way. And then the Bulls BS (pun intended). Yup I feel as that I downgraded my spread when here I thought I was upgrading. So yes I am a bit ticked off about the whole thing this year. It was not just 1 thing, it was the series of missteps by them.

If you bought a truck and the paint was peeling, would you be POd? Would you post up about it and ask if others are having problems? So what is the difference? God forbid if I say anything negative about the sacred cow of BigFoot. Some of their decoys have problems, it is that simple. But most it appears do not. Heck I've been a BF fan for years. But some of the decoys are indeed having a problem. You can NOT argue with the truth. I for one like to see truthful posts on products, whether is be good or bad, by average Joe hunters that are not prostaff or have something to gain or loose financially by what their comments are.



H20fowl said:


> BF is an American product isn't it? So they send their heads to China to get flocked? Maybe I read that wrong. .


Yes the actual flocking is done in China. The heads are made in the US, sent to china to be flocked, and then shipped back to the US, this is according to the owner of the BF CO. It appears it would be because of economic reason they do this. (Less costly in the end, which makes it more economical for us hunters when we buy them).

IMO most hunters will really like the feeders and uprights as long as you are not intending to regularly take off the legs or feeder heads off.
As for the Bulls, the jury is still out on the 06s basically IMO it is luck of the draw if you get good ones or poor ones.

FYI, All my 06s BFs are being returned as they do need meet my standards as I do take off the legs and feeder heads after each hunt. Just too much hassle in reassembling them in the dark in the morning for me.

At least the average hunter can now make their own informed decision regarding the pros and cons of the 06 BFs.

Good luck hunting this Fall. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

h2o, If I bought a truck and the paint was peeling I'd drive the sucker right back to the dealer. I wouldn't take the time to complain to all of my buddies before I did.
I think the point people are trying to make is you probably should have called Clinton Decoy, FIRST, to find out if they have had similar problems and what they plan to do for you. 
Instead you looked to the internet for solutions or sympathy. Which obviously no one here was able to help you with. 
My 2 cents.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> Instead you looked to the internet for solutions or sympathy. Which obviously no one here was able to help you with.
> My 2 cents.


I went to the internet to find out if my case was the only one of not. It is NOT. Sympathy??? :rollin: best one I heard all week...

Your way of = 10 is 8+2, my way was 4+6. Neither is wrong, just a different way to = 10

What difference if I called them Monday or Wednesday? As I would have posted it anyway. BTW, I told my friends last week I would be calling BF, and I have their number in my adress book. Heck I called them 3 weeks ago trying to figure where I could get the Bulls as no one had them. Point is I wnted to see how widespread the problem was, and a few of us have indeed seen the poor flocking bond on the Bulls. Thankfully it seems fairly isolated, but now we know, don't we?

How many guys are going to double check the flocking right away before they leave the store to make sure it is glued on properly? So less hassle for them? And is that not worth it to the average hunter then? Or if they are like me and take off the legs and feet, to be aware of it before they buy? Something about hunters making an informed decision comes to mind. I guess you see no value in that, where as I do.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And like I said before--they are the sacred cow to many--how dare I say anything negative when they obviously have a few problems. Oh my..... :roll: That is the REAL issue for some, is that I dared to pick on the proverbial "sacred cow".

Oh yeah--so who forced you to even read this topic? :gag: Freedom of choice comes to mind...

Edit-I see the guys post that was directly above this post who had attacked me is now gone.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

H2O.....

Thank you for posting your pic's and problems you had with the decoys. I myself went and checked my decoys to see if this would happen. Mine were fine. I also like to hear of product defects. This way I can make an informed decision on what to buy. I was about ready to go out and buy some of the BF bull decoys. But now with the information presented.....I will probabbly wait until next year. Once they get the flocking problem in check.

Again....Thank you for your information regaurding your experience with these decoys.

Chuck


----------



## Calef (Jun 29, 2006)

h20fwlr,

I read your post(posts) about your problems with the Bull. The flocking issue quite honestly I think is suspect based on our testing here.
The main issue I want to address is the complaint about the legs not going in the decoy. First off the belly area of the first few Bulls was somewhat "soft", but still well within design specifications. Many of the posts that follow yours have it figured out...put one end in and the other will pop right in.

Now here is the problem you have...based on your photos you are trying to put OLD legs into the new Bull. The majority of people would rather have the legs tight and not fall out so Big Foot changed the leg connection. That said, the new leg connection will go into older Big Foots, BUT the old leg connection will not fit the new Bull. You'll also notice the feet on the Bull are also slightly longer than the old feet. Art did that for a more stable base considering the hieght of the Bull. I suggest you try inserting the proper leg assembly in the Bull and I promise they will go in with little effort.

Any questions call me @563-242-8801

Barnie


----------



## rj404 (Apr 6, 2005)

The Bulls are like the older uprights. Smooth fininsh instead of a featherlike texture to give the flocking something to hold onto. Never buy the first year product. If your a avid hunter you should know that. I have Bigfoots from 1995 to 2006 model. I think the new model is more durable. Upright heads don't fall out like the older ones, and Feet don't fall off. I bought 5 more dozen this fall but no bulls. The assembled just fine. Yes the older ones the heads come off easier, but their not made to be taking apart every time you go hunting. - You need to get a bigger trailer if thats the case

Clinton Decoy Co are working on having the bulls with the same feather texture as the feeders and the newer uprights (2005 and 2006).

You could go back to Cheap Avery GHG if you Want To! LOL
It seems like you like to complain if something is not perfect

Good Luck with your Bulls


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

well, what did you find out H20fwlr? Is Barnie correct?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think H20fowler has to be smarter then the decoy itself.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Calef said:


> That said, the new leg connection will go into older Big Foots, BUT the old leg connection will not fit the new Bull. You'll also notice the feet on the Bull are also slightly longer than the old feet. Art did that for a more stable base considering the hieght of the Bull. I suggest you try inserting the proper leg assembly in the Bull and I promise they will go in with little effort.


So why didn't Art mention that the other day??? He never said anything about the legs being different. 

I'll have to go and dbl check the legs. Frankly we threw all the legs together in one very large decoy bag. They sure did not look different at 1st glance 2 weeks ago.

By the way, I tried the older AND 06 legs, and neither worked last week or this in the Bulls. I'll go through the legs this weekend and look for the 4 "longer legs" to see if they indeed will go into the body easier.

The different leg sizes are going to be headache for hunters IMO, as it is headache for me already. If you keep the legs on all the time, then great, but for us guys that take them off, it's just another hassle to figure out in the dark. If you take off the legs--I suugest you spray paint the bottoms (underside) diffrent colors so you know which is which.

This is just plain frustrating.... Well at least many are getting educated as to the differences.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I can't agree with you at all,,, I went to Scheels and tried my damndest to see how the flocking was. It didn't do anything that wouldn't happen in normal field use.

You definately have some preconcieved vendetta against bigfoot. That or you had a really bad group of decoys. I tried feet, I scratched heads, I did everything that i could to prove you right. It just didn't happen though,,,and maybe they had some above grade decoys out there. Hell,,maybe that's how they do it.....put really good decoys in the store that won't do anything that h2fowler says and try to sell their product.

I'm not trying to rip on you, it just seems like you had a bad experience and that it is isolated. I for one haven't had a bad experience, and I find it ridiculous that you need to rip on a certain company for your 1 bad experience.

I've had bad experiences with numerous companies but it seemed to be an isolated issue and I took it up with the company,,,all decoy companies that I expressed this displeasure with made the wrong right.

Don't get me wrong though. I agree if you have some problems with a certain manufacturer, display them. In your case however, it seems like you have a personal gain from the matter. Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My problem with this thread is that Alan did not go direct to Big Foot to solve the problem Instead he goes on every forum that he has not been banned from and rips on them. Go to the source. If they treat you crappy then rip on them. But BF would not be in business for over 20 years if they were shaddy. Then he finally does get in contact with them and then tries be a hero about it. There are right ways and wrong ways to do things. This thread fits in the "wrong way" catagory.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

870 XPRS said:


> I can't agree with you at all,,, I went to Scheels and tried my damndest to see how the flocking was. It didn't do anything that wouldn't happen in normal field use.
> 
> You definately have some preconcieved vendetta against bigfoot. That or you had a really bad group of decoys.
> 
> In your case however, it seems like you have a personal gain from the matter. Correct me if i'm wrong.


And if you bothered to take the time to actually read instead of just looking at only the pics. I said I had* NO PROBLEM *with the flocking on the uprights or feeders, a siad it at least twice before, now it is a 3rd time.

I have *NO agenda *against Big Foot., I did have a bad batch of Bulls, even Barney said so. "The flocking issue quite honestly I think is suspect based on our testing here. "

So what gain could I possibly get? I did not ask anything extra from Art, nor expect anything besides what I knew he would say, that they'll warranty them. I am not a Pro Staff nor in any companies "camp", so nothing there, if anything I was in BFs camp as I had ALWAYS recommended them before--but not anymore without a footnote. I am an average hunter, and am overall ticked off at BF. From the pics last winter of the decoys that "had a new enhanced paint job" I was very excited to get the 06s knowing BFs quility of the past, so I sold off my older BFs. But the 06s did NOT at all look like the decoys in the picture (deception comes to mind-go ahead and look at the pics and the the 06s-there is a big difference in color), to being a hassle to even find the Bulls a few weeks ago, to feet a pain to put on, to flocking peeling on the Bulls like tissue paper, to now different types of feet made for their decoys to confuse a guy. The bottom line is it has been a hassle owning their new 06s. And in my 1st post I said that I made a mistake in selling my older BFs that I had flocked considering the BS I've had to deal with the last month.

PC, 
You can do it your way, and I'll do it my way, we can agree to disagree. And like I said, how many here knew about the bulls feet being bigger or that "the new leg connection will go into older Big Foots, BUT the old leg connection will not fit the new Bull." that Barney said?
And yes some customers have had the same problems as I have had according to the owner. And I even said it seemed only a few had problems with the flocking. You forget, I started this topic with a simple ? And most are not having a problem at all with their decoys. And is that not good for BF then and for hunters to know that? And that BF will warranty any problems too if guy has any problem. The hunters can now make educated decisions. How is that bad then?

Nobody likes being scutinized, but it would have happened sooner or later. If anything, I think personally the "sacred cow" mentality I mentioned the other day and that I am from MN got to you and you have had your own agenda against me as a result. In reality, it is a "whatever". As I have better things to do than fret over that I am a NR, or dared to point out the flaws of the sacred cow.

You all have good hunting season. :beer:

BTW this is the Pic I was referring to.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have a little over 12 doz older BFs. 215 a doz and they are yours. All have flocked heads. Some original and others GHG flocked.

I saw the pictures of the new 06s and I have seen them in person. I think there is a little difference between seeing the pictures and them in person. But I have also seen the new and old side by side and I can tell a big difference. I might add I am very color blind and that may be a factor as to what I am seeing.

Its a free country and so yes do it the way your gonna do it. But it in my opinion (we know how that goes) you should have contacted BF, got the info, then you could have posted an info post telling your problems and that BF knows about it and is fixing the problem. Its like I my troops. Don't biatch about things unless you have a better idea or solution.

You have a good season as well! :beer:


----------



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

I just picked up some of the new "Foots", and yes the foot design does really need alot of work! Terrible is the best word that i can use to describe it. Absoulety would not be able to get the leg base into the body for the life of me. Bodys were caving in and there was no good "locked" feeling like some of the older ones had! Also the actually pads of the feet, the ground base easily snaps outta place by just applying very little pressure! Needless to say the paint color is rite one this year though!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

h2ofwlr said:


> [
> Nobody likes being scutinized, but it would have happened sooner or later. *If anything, I think personally the "sacred cow" mentality I mentioned the other day and that I am from MN got to you and you have had your own agenda against me as a result*. In reality, it is a "whatever". As I have better things to do than fret over that I am a NR, or dared to point out the flaws of the sacred cow.


Alan

First off I did not read your scared cow thing. But I guess as much as you edit your posts a guy has to go read them several times because the content changes over and over. I could give a rats tail that your from MN. I have no agenda against you. I do have an agenda against people or posts that slam companies before going to the company. For example I had a problem with people slamming Avery Decoys when they first came out and I am not an Avery guy. I also had an issue with guys slamming a certain call maker on a public forum before going to him. So please understand although you may think your that important or that your that much of a threat that someone would target you, your really not. I just disagreed with the way you did this post. And yes I am a Pro Big Foot guy.

I do have one request though. Instead of adding content to your posts just do another reply. This way here guys know that your slamming them since I would have never known if you did not add the picture. Once again dirty pool. Just remember though. When one realizes the other is playing by dirty rules the other will start doing the same.

Once again good hunting to you Alan. :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

PC, I did not know you had posted right after me this morning. No dirty pool, I was just adding info like the picture and clarifying my original post, and did not realize that you even posted until now. Sorry.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Moral of the story, if you have the same problem contact Clinton Decoys and I'm sure they'll take care of you.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Its all good! :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

The leg base does go in easier when the correct leg base is used. 

Here are pic of the regular 06 foot base on leftand the Bull foot base on right. Sorry but the pic is over exposed.










You should actually be able to tell them apart if all mixed toghter by the height difference, the Bull has a shorter bump than the regular one.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I can see the difference but I have to admit when your tired, in the dark, or in a hurry in the field well I could see myself kicking decoys all over the place.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

PC hopefully for guys being aware that the bases are different will prevent that. I just did not know there was a difference and I bet at least 99% did not know it either. So hopefully a benefit of this topic will be guys being educated of it and thus prevent confusion and frustration.

A suggestion is to put it on the box, "The leg assembly of other styles of BFs decoys will not fit the Bull body. Please use the enclosed leg assembly when putting together the Bull body syle of BF decoys." or something similar to this effect. It will at least give them a heads up on that there is a difference in the legs and hopefully prevent frustration, and thus improve customer satisfaction.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

I just put together two boxes (8) of the "Bulls" this weekend and it went quite well.


----------



## Calef (Jun 29, 2006)

h2ofwlr,

The majority of people put their BF's together and leave them. Those such as yourself that disassemble them will indeed need to mark the Bull feet. The picture you posted earlier with the belly caved in was quite honestly "grandstanding". You used the wrong leg connection and obviously just smashed it until it was deformed. My question is do you honestly think Big Foot would send something like that out? As many have mentioned earlier, instead of contacting us you posted on 2 different websites that the Bull was "pure garbage". In your later post you admit that the proper leg connection does indeed install with little effort.
As I mentioned in my earlier post Big Foot changed the leg connection to keep them from coming out easily. That obviously means they will go in a little harder but we haven't had any complaints until yours.

I am completely confused about the paint issue. The decoys are painted using the same process as the ones in your post. In fact, if anything yours are more detailed than the ones pictured.

Don't misunderstand my comments about your flocked heads...I said your situation was suspect based on our testing of our adhesive process. I meant that I don't believe your Bull heads either showed up that way or peeled like tissue paper. That said, we will gladly replace them or reimburse you.

Make sure you include your phone number with the decoys...when you talked to Art the other day you failed to mention you were the individual that was raising the stink about his product being garbage. He is looking forward to having a conversation with you.

Again, any questions feel free to call me @ 563-242-8801

Barnie


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Calef said:


> h2ofwlr,
> The majority of people put their BF's together and leave them. Those such as yourself that disassemble them will indeed need to mark the Bull feet. The picture you posted earlier with the belly caved in was quite honestly "grandstanding". You used the wrong leg connection and obviously just smashed it until it was deformed. My question is do you honestly think Big Foot would send something like that out?


I was NOT grandstanding. The belly is THAT soft, much softer than the other 06s. I was applying same pressure as putting in the legs for the other 06s, it took very little pressure for it to cave in. It creased very easily at the falt spots on each side.



> "pure garbage".


 The flocking bond is on the Bulls that I bought.



> we haven't had any complaints until yours.


 That is not what Art said, he said he had "about 12 complaints" thus far as of last week.



> I am completely confused about the paint issue. The decoys are painted using the same process as the ones in your post. In fact, if anything yours are more detailed than the ones pictured.


 The dealers said "all new enhanced detailing" last winter for the 06s. Except for the barring on the front sides, little was changed from 05. I even PMd you 3 months ago as guys at the Rochester show had posted up that said they could not tell the difference between the 05s and 06s--remember that PM when I asked about it? Others also said that those in the picture did not look like what they saw this summer. http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=26608



> Don't misunderstand my comments about your flocked heads...I said your situation was suspect based on our testing of our adhesive process. I meant that I don't believe your Bull heads either showed up that way or peeled like tissue paper.


 Now you are calling me a liar. :******: I said the flocking came right off while trying to to screw the head on. And on the 1st picture I have a witness when I took the picture they were NOT used at all--right out of the box some flocking was missing as the picture shows. Both high heads were peeling. I never even tried to install the short heads---as I only got 1 base on of the 4. And I'll stand by what I said--it peeled like tissue paper off the head as that is how poor the adhesive was of the ones in the box that I bought. I can provide witnesses names and telephones #s of what they saw of your defective flocking.



> Make sure you include your phone number with the decoys...when you talked to Art the other day you failed to mention you were the individual that was raising the stink about his product being garbage. He is looking forward to having a conversation with you.


I had a conversation already with him last week. Why should I pay for shipping of your *defective* flocking on your Bull decoys? Sorry I do NOT want any Bulls, I just want my $ back. I am returning them to where I bought them. Or you can drive up Wed or Thursday of this week and inspect them yourself. PM me if you want to do that and you'll see that I am telling the truth about the flocking and soft belly of the Bulls that I bought from Sportsmans Warehouse, and they were the extras left over from the Oshkosh show a month ago per an employee at BF, as that is how I learned they may have some, and the 3 stores in MN each received 2 boxes on the 18th.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

h2ofwlr said:


> Now for the their new Bull series body style. They are PURE GARBAGE --DEFECTIVE OUT OF THE BOX.


 :-?


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

h2ofwlr - Is it not hunting season? Or do you really have that much free time? :eyeroll:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Guys, Everyone has had a chance to voice their opinion, but its obvious what direction this is headed. 
H2ofwlr, please contact Bigfoot directly and work your problems out there. This is not a place to bicker over customer service.

This ones going on lock down.


----------

